# Sing it!



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

On TAM we love, struggle for, fight for, try to redeem, and sometimes heartbroken, have to change the structure of our family.

But there is still nothing more valuable in all the world, IMO.

So celebrate it and sing it!

The Roots - Lovely, Love My Family - Yo Gabba Gabba! - YouTube

<3 <3 <3


----------

